# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Mikrotik Load Balancing 2-3WAN & PCC except -AWMN

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλησπέρα σας,
Εχω ενα ΜΤ που κανω προς το παρων Load Balancing 2WAN αλλα εντός ολιγων ημερων θα γίνουν 3!
η μια γραμμη ειναι μεσω AWMN! Τωρα ερχομαστε στο θέμα μας.
ενω στα routes εχω βάλει 10.0.0.0/8-> απο το IF που παει ταρατσα και το pptp παιζει καλα οι AWMN διευθυνσεις δεν παίζουν με τίποτα! 
Εβαλα καποιο except στο mangle αλλα τιποτα!

Any help?

----------


## Space

απο DNS πως πας?

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

> απο DNS πως πας?


Δεν έχω βάλει Dns awmn ΑΛΛΑ ουτε με καρφωτες ip δεν παιζει!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, καταρχην χωρις αναλυτικη παρουσιαση του τι εχεις κανει δεν μπορουμε νομιζω να καταλαβουμε τι μπορει να φταιει.
εγω θα ελεγα να δεις για ΝΑΤ εχεις βαλει τιποτα κανονες?
ολα εχουν να κανουν και με ΝΑΤ οχι μονο με routes και DNS.
Eφοσον μιλας και για pptp vpn θελει και ΝΑΤ.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Ευχαριστω το βρηκα φίλε μου. απλα ηθελε ενα nat rule που να του λεω οτι σαν dst-address : 10.0.0.0/8 να φευγει απο την ethernet της ταρατσας και ολα τα αλλα με dst-address: !10.0.0.0/8

----------

